# Alrighty Sept '10 Toddlers thread! I still can't believe it.



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my big girl!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been away for a while, and look what I find. A toddler thread! We celebrated Caitlin's birthday this weekend. What an amazing and disconcerting thing, to have a 1-year-old!



Here's a photo having cake on her actual birthday. We had her party Sunday, and it was a blast.

She has no interest in walking - like others, I think she's a perfectionist and will wait until she can totally do it. But she does enjoy walking behind a push toy, and she can steer it. She sees obstacles coming and moves around them, or can get unstuck if she misjudges. So cool to watch.

She has 6 words (mama, dada, baby, ball, kitty, hi) and maybe giraffe. Plus two animal sounds (most animals roar, which is adorable, but sheep and apparently horses say baa) and she can make a fish face.

I'm having more fun with her than I could have ever dreamed and am so excited for the upcoming year.

She's also still nursing frequently, day and night. I'm in no hurry to stop it, and we're both getting plenty of sleep since co-sleeping works well for us. She eats lots of different foods, but not much in quantity. My pediatrician wasn't worried at her 1-year appt (yay!) since she's still nursing.  She's 23 lb 12 oz (big, but she has gained less than a pound in the last 3 months) and 29.5 inches (just above average).

Oh, and she loves to dance.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Lila and Caitlin!! T won't be 1 for another 10 days, so I'm not *officially* here, but I'm loving the toddler updates.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Awww Happy Birthday Caitlin! ( I love her Amber!) Maybe Giraffe, that's hilarious. I think it's really cool to see what words they think are important enough to know. Lila's not a big eater, it's weird. When she eats food she seems to REALLY enjoy it, but 9 times out of 10 she'd prefer to nurse.

Pink- I'm not "officially" here either, but since Lila gave up crawling a month ago, I figured what the hell lol. She is exhibiting classic toddler behavior.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't go by age so much. Mae's walking, she's a toddler. For babies who cannot walk (rather than will not) I'd probably go with the age to make them a toddler.

We're finally getting our 6th tooth. For Mae's birthday we will be going to Myrtle Beach with my in-laws (including husbands grandparents!) whom I love DEARLY... so that will be fun.

Mae met her first nearly-her-age baby in months this weekend, I had a photoshoot and they had a girl her age so hubby brought her with. We're setting up times to get the two together now (was a friend I did the shoot for, I just hadn't met her in person yet)

We don't have much talking still but I think that's where she intends on being a perfectionist. We have a most obvious Dad, Dada, Daddy... she calls out for him when he's not here, she screams and squeals his name when he plays with her, she pulls his pant leg and says his name to get his attention, she calls his name after a nap even if he's not home. Mommy is ... every now and then she says it.

I swear she said "brother" the other day... and we're teaching her "sissy" for DD1 because her name is a bit difficult for a baby, and DD1 chose "sissy"

She loves to say Nana... which is Nana (hubbys mom) and Great Nana (hubbys grandmother) whom are coming down soon. They will love it.

Her latest favorite toy has been this baby doll of DD1's that is bigger than a newborn (it fits 3-6mo clothing) and she carries it EVERYWHERE. She squeels and grabs it and runs off. This is bad.... because this christmas when we go home, we will have a newborn cousin around and will have to make extra super sure that Mae doesn't try to pick HIM up.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess everyone's trying to cling to that last tiny bit of babyhood lol! Lila's doing more of the same. If we say "no" she says "Yes!" I told her "You're so agreeable, you don't even know what you're saying 'yes' too!" I looked at her, she giggled and said "YES!"

The new funny is when I tell her "no" (whatever.. today it was don't drink the bathwater!) she tells me "Daddy!" and I say "Noooo, Daddy didn't say you can do that" And she says... wait for it... "YES!"

It's really weird. She enjoys food.. a lot, when she's in the mood, but really if she eats one "meal" a day I'm excited. She still nurses a ton. I'm already getting annoyed with her toddler antics! Dh walked her up to me yesterday, raised my shirt and put her in position. (Never a dull moment I tell ya!) As I glared at him he said "What? She knows I'll get the na-nas for her if she wants them"

I can't wait to see more birthday pics! We're 2wks away. What are you doing? Big party? Family only? Cake? Homemade or store bought?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Dunno what all we are doing for birthday yet. We have 17 days so I should be figuring it out. We will be doing a smash cake for Mae... she loves the "Nyan cat" video so I'm planning on making her a small rainbow cake decorated with Nyan cat for her smash cake.

Halloween though, already planned. DS is Harry Potter (he's almost done with book 3, I'm so proud of him! That's a "5th grader" book and he's just starting 3rd.) DD1 wants to be Princess Peach because our neighbor boy is going to be Mario.

Mae is going to be a teddy bear. I'm going to be a little girl. Hubby is going to be a sock monkey. So the three of us are doing a group costume.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I think we are doing a rainbow cake too! I am just putting a 1 on it though. Reya is tryimg to teach her how to blow out candles. It will be fun to see if that happens lol. I have no idea what we'll be doing for halloween yet.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Playing!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Caitlin had fun watching this, and when Lila said, "ya ya ya ya" Caitlin said it right back to her.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL! I'm sure Caitlin understood every word!


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Ooops...forgot we had a thread in toddlers and just posted in LWAB!

Anyway, great to see all the updates. Ellie took her first steps about a week ago, and is now walking all over the place, although her preferred method is still crawling.

We're in the midst of our first super scary high fever--I got called to pick her up from daycare today b/c of a fever of over 101, and when I took her temperature when we got home, it was 104.6! So, off the the doctor we went. Everything looks ok, except for a cold/runny nose that she has had for a few days. Doctor thinks it might be Roseola, so we'll wait and see if the tell tale rash appears in a few days. However, despite the fever, she's been acting pretty normally--eating, drinking, and playing. Maybe just a touch crabbier than usual. Poor kiddo.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Poor Ellie! I hope she feels better quickly.  I hate high fevers like that.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurski*
> 
> Ooops...forgot we had a thread in toddlers and just posted in LWAB!
> 
> ...


DS had Roseola several months ago. A bit scary to go through, but all was fine in the end. Hope your LO is better soon!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very strange, we just had roseola here, too. I thought the fever over the weekend was teething, but then the rash appeared, I think on Sunday night. The fever was gone on Monday and the spots are mostly gone now as well. Apparently it's an extremely common early childhood virus. I think I read that you're contagious before the fever starts, so there's no way to prevent spreading it really. Something like 90% of kids will have it before they enter school. All is well here, now. Caitlin's definitely back to normal. And still teething . . .

Actually, I see eye teeth hugely prominent in her lower gums. I know one of her molars has been like that for several weeks, so they're not necessarily imminent, but I thought eye teeth were supposed to come in more like around 18 months. She's still just barely getting the 3rd of 4 lower incisors! I guess time will tell.


----------



## northwoods (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy birthday to our DD!

The last year has been like living in a dream world.

DD is walking more and more, but crawling is still much easier for her. We've got a few words-kitty, hi-and working on baby sign.

Now we're talking about baby number two, but PPAF hasn't shown yet, so we'll wait until my body is ready.

Happy birthday, September babies!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday! We're 6 days away from the big 0-1. What are you giving baby for presents? Lila is getting a Corelle dolly, some stacking cups, a ball and a rocking horse (found used, but in amazing condition for $20!) . (and probably some diapers!) What do you want to bet the $3 ball beats everything else out lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *northwoods*
> 
> Happy birthday to our DD!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! I haven't been keeping up since my sept 10 LO was born - she turns 1 tomorrow, i can not believe it has been a year! she is walking and saying new words every day - she is growing up way faster than my 1st 2 did !


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the birthday babies!

Yep, it was roseola. Crazy high fever from Monday-Thursday evening, fever mostly broken by Friday morning, rash today. My mom remembers me having it as a baby too--what a bummer of a virus!

Still no real words here yet. Being a huge worrywart, I'm a bit freaked out by that, even though I know there's no reason to be (yet).


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

On this day last year, I was posting that I thought I might be starting a 3 day long labor... I was right


----------



## forumyonly1 (Aug 14, 2008)

aww i haven't checked in with every one since dd was a few weeks old! love the toddler pics!!!! dd turned one on the 13th and was walking by 10 months so we've been in the toddler club for a while!  bitter sweet for me! here's my beautiful girl the day before her bday!!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't believe how big all the kids are looking. DD2 still looks very much like a baby. We had a nice party at the park for her. She seemed to have fun. No walking (or minimal walking, maybe 3-4 steps at any one time). She is still on the small end of the scale. At her 12 month appt. she was 19 lbs, 15 oz and 30.5 inches. Seems pretty big, but she was born at 9 lbs,12 oz, so she has just doubled her weight now. She is really interacting so much with DD1, it is fun. I am finally feeling like I am getting into the swing of things. We are talking about #3 (although, we will have to wait for my fertility to return).


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm baking a rainbow birthday cake! I had to use liquid food coloring, so the colors aren't as pretty as they could be. Shhhh don't tell Lila! This time last year I was sitting in a birthing tub.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Lila!









Ahhh What a day! She got a ride on horsey that terrifies her, a dolly that she seems to like, stacking cups that she LOVES and a couple of diapers. She said "yesh" when she opened them!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Lila was being extra cute today.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep checking back for birthday pics! Am I the only one reading?! lol


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amanda_Reyasmom*
> 
> I keep checking back for birthday pics! Am I the only one reading?! lol


I really want to get some posted of DS, but finding the time is so tough. LOL

I do love seeing everyone's 1 year old pics. =)


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Will have to look later for birthday pics (it was almost a month ago, haha-- early baby).

Have a few videos I uploaded for my mom--

Making the bed






including the end where Emma clocks him in the face *sigh* I reckon he's going to be tough after growing up with her

Dancing in his chair to a sesame street song






and longer one, halfway focused on Em in her tent, but also some Ozziness






I reckon we're officially "toddler" now, he took his first steps about a month ago, but just this evening started going point-to-point instead of random 2-3 steps at a time.

More later, with pics. He's a joy.


----------



## Monkeybean415 (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't realize we had a toddler thread either. Oops! I was wondering why no one else was posting haha!

Ok so I was going to post pics but I still need to figure it out. We made a carrot cake for DD but rainbow sounds like so much fun!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Birthday pics! *question at the bottom if you could please answer it!*

Hubby's parents and grandparents came down. We went to Wilmington which isn't a huge deal to us, we go there all the time, but it did give us a break as my in-laws took the kids so we could go out on a real date one of the evenings we were down there!

Did make her a rainbow cake after all. With marshmallow fondant homemade on top... all hand made by ME!  Someday my kids will know mommy loved them if only because of the work she put into these darn birthday cakes...



love this pic of her playing with her brother:




Also LOVE this picture of Mae Mae and her Nana



So my question... I've never had the whole missing period from breastfeeding with my other two so with Mae it is a whole new thing. So, she's far from exclusively breastfed now... she only feeds for naps and bedtime. I got my first period in late August... figured it was coming back since she's barely nursing anymore. But I haven't gotten it since.

That's totally normal, right? I mean, I know I have a chance of pregnancy, our current birth control is "meh, whatever" but... there's still a really good chance I'm not, right? I can't afford to go get even a dollar tree test until next payday... and just want some reassurance that my periods aren't supposed to go right back to being like clockwork even though that's pretty much how my body has always been (you know, just tell me things I already know so I feel better LOL)


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

T LOVED his cupcakes. Yes, cupcakeS. Plural. He ate two whole ones. Hee! He got a Cozy Coupe and some other fun blocks and trucks. We are inundated with dress-ups around here, so some "boy" toys were a nice change of pace. His big sisters are digging them 

As for your question, *Mae, *yes, it is normal to be irregular once your cycles resume. Mine were well over 30 days long when I was first cycling after DD1 (resumed at 6m pp). With DD2, they were later to resume and really short, 25-26 days when I am "normally" a 30 day gal. This time, I have have 1 pp cycle and am about midway thru a 2nd, so I have no data point for that. Are you checking fertility signs just to have an idea of where you might be? I got pg with DD2 on only my 3rd pp cycle, when they were still long and irregular, i.e. O on CD 19 or so. And DD1 was nursing 4x a day at least. So it definitely is possible.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

The day of Lila's birthday I was whining about how ugly her cake was. I can't frost worth a damn! I told DH, there's a lot of love baked into that ugly cake... You could see it all over! It actually turned out better than I thought it would .


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

So... I'm afraid to ask (please don't beat me up!!!) but my work situation has made it so I need to daytime wean E. It's so hard to find weaning info since I know it's not AP, but... any tips? Our MD said to start adding cow's milk to the BM during the day to transition-- I'm sort of not into that idea, but what do you think?


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had two PP periods - the first when Caitlin was 11 months and the second about 6 weeks later. That's definitely longer than they were pre-pregnancy, and I think it's common for them to take some time to get back to normal. I really felt like I could have been pregnant, but several tests told me otherwise.

As to day weaning, it depends on a couple things:

1) How well does he eat solids? And does he drink anything besides breast milk and water?2

2) What do you want to replace the breast milk with? If it's cow's milk, does he drink that already?

If you're OK with cow's milk and he eats well, I'd just try giving him some cow's milk to see how he does with it. If it's not an issue for him, just make the switch all at once. If it is an issue, mixing cow's milk and breast milk sounds like a great idea, and you can slowly move toward all cow's milk.

But if you've got more info on what you don't like about that or what the major concerns with day weaning are (he doesn't eat solids, you won't do cow's milk, etc.) maybe we can help brainstorm some other options.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mae-- That last pic of Mae in the water with her grandmother is incredible. I mean, really really gorgeous amazing shot. I love it.

As far as periods, after mine came back with Em it was very irregular, for all two cycles of it before I got preg again, haha. I think I had a 6-week cycle, then a 4-week, then when we conceived Ozzy I thought it was too late in the month and I was about to start, but turns out nope I obviously ovulated late and it would have been another 6-week. I just finished having my first post-partum period, but I am not going to expect to be regular right away this time, either.

Day-weaning-- Em weaned at 14 months, and it was all about being gradual. Figure out the clear pattern of nursing (for her it was first thing in the morning, before nap, after nap, and before bed). Then slowly start substituting those nursing sessions. For the first one, we just got up and did breakfast right away instead of laying in bed nursing. For the after nap, we just had a while of cuddling and I'd give her a sippy of milk and a snack. She was easy because I could sub cuddles and a sippy cup for the nursing. It only took like 6-8 weeks, eliminating one nursing session every few weeks.

Ozzy is a different story, he is only nursing twice a day now (before nap, before bed) officially, but sometimes he's so upset and frantic that I just nurse him anyway at random points during the day. I am not sure if he is ready to wean like Em was. May give it a few more months with him and see how things go. I don't have anything against extended nursing but don't want to myself, but I feel like a little more time isn't going to hurt.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I should add that my advice was assuming that you're already away from him during the day and that he's getting pumped milk, but that you won't be able to pump anymore. Not sure why I made that assumption, but I did. If you're not currently away from him during the day and will have to be, how long do you have until that switch is made? And what options have you used, if any, in the past when you've left him with other caregivers for any length of time?


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

I daytime weaned Ellie at just about a year, b/c work was starting again and I knew I wouldn't have any way of pumping anymore. She's down to nursing 2x a day: first thing in the morning and last thing before bed.

We were down to about 5x a day by the time I daytime weaned her; she was nursing 1st thing in the morning, before each nap (2x a day), once between her second nap and dinner, then before bed. I started out by cutting out the before dinner nursing session first by replacing it with a snack; then I cut out the one before her second nap. I really struggled with that one, b/c she has trouble sleeping anyway, so she likes to use the boob to fall asleep. I took a two-pronged approach to that one: first, I substituted a different nap routine (snack, sippy of soy milk, a few stories) and used DH, who was home on vacation that week, to put Ellie to sleep, since she sleeps better for him anyway. Weaning from that nursing sucked, to be honest. She was pretty miserable for a few days, but we all survived. Weaning from the pre-morning nap nursing happened a bit more abruptly than I had originally planned; basically, she started back at daycare, I couldn't pump, so she stopped nursing before that nap. Ironically, I think that weaning was less traumatic for her than the gradual one DH and I did at home. It also helped that her nap schedule at daycare shifted, so that while she still naps 2x a day when she's at home, she only naps 1x a day at daycare.

To get her to nap at home now, DH or I will snuggle with her in her nursing chair and rock her until she falls asleep in our arms. Then we transfer her to her crib.

I don't know if any of that will help you, but I thought I'd share my experience of how I daytime weaned. My boobs were definitely super sore after each weaning, and I ended up getting my first PP period almost as soon as we dropped to 4 nursings a day (apparently 5 was my magic no-period number!).

Good luck, and hopefully someone else will have more specific, concrete advice!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, a lot of weaning talk.. Am I the only one with a super frequent nurser? I swear some days she doesn't eat at all.


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> Oh, I should add that my advice was assuming that you're already away from him during the day and that he's getting pumped milk, but that you won't be able to pump anymore. Not sure why I made that assumption, but I did. If you're not currently away from him during the day and will have to be, how long do you have until that switch is made? And what options have you used, if any, in the past when you've left him with other caregivers for any length of time?


Yup, that's it exactly.

So we started the process and he's doing ok nursing at 6am and just before bed plus the usual midnight and 4am wake-ups to nurse (got to get that under control next!!) He's eating 6oz while I'm gone out of a sippy cup. He's great with solids, though, and I think if we offered different milk he'd probably be happy with it. I don't want to drop too fast though since my boobs can't handle it!

We really, really need a solution for overnight. I've put off dealing with that since (1) the no-cry sleep solution didn't work, and (2) since I'm at work all day I usually like nursing him all night long. But after 13 mos my husband and I are just really frazzled and raw from lack of sleep. I hate to say it but I think that we'll have to night wean to get him to sleep through the night. 

I don't like "training" or forcing things. I wish we could just let things flow. But we have jobs to do and it's not good for either of us to be so emotional and exhausted.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> Yup, that's it exactly.
> 
> ...


Can't say enough good things about Jay Gordon, worked for both of mine (albeit at a much slower pace... a week for each stage rather than 3 days).


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies... period actually showed up yesterday (to my hubbys dismay, he was looking forward to DTD last night lol) so only about 35 days apart, not too bad... just a pretty big change from the 27 days apart I was used to.

Mae's weaning herself. It breaks my heart... but I breastfed her over a year and longer than the first two and this is all her choice so I guess I'm not really TOO upset. At this point we are having sippy cups for meals and feeding from mommy for naps, comfort and bed... but she only wakes up once overnight to be refed now... and one nap... so we're down from feeding something like 12 times a day to 3... maybe 4 if she falls down and hurts herself.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, my first nursed 3-4 times a day for years. It's only weaning if you want it to be. New toddlers are famous for being too distracted to stop and nurse. A lot of parents view nursing strikes as baby is weaning too.


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments about weaning (and not beating up on me for doing it)!

On a more meta level: You know, this cycle is getting hilarious. I have just one child and I keep over thinking things until I work myself into a tizzy. I post here for help, or ask a local group, and get good advice. Then I realize that in the end it's all pretty instinctual, that there are several ways to get to the same ends, and that I had the answer all along but just didn't have confidence in myself.

I think this is the story of motherhood for me.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep.

I am definitely a lot more relaxed this time around. With Em I was like you, so worried that "omg what if I'm not doing it right? I must ask EVERYONE". As they grow, you get so much more confident in yourself. Because you really DO know what you're doing. Something about our culture, or just the brains of first-time moms, makes us doubt ourselves when really, it's all good... 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> Thank you all for your comments about weaning (and not beating up on me for doing it)!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beebsmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I totally agree...nothing really phazes me too much with Aiden now. We just go with the flow with eating, drinking, milestones...he even has his FIRST cold right now...and it's not even that scary, even with a high fever we handled it like champs! I'm begining to think I can have more than one now! LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I am definitely a lot more relaxed this time around. With Em I was like you, so worried that "omg what if I'm not doing it right? I must ask EVERYONE". As they grow, you get so much more confident in yourself. Because you really DO know what you're doing. Something about our culture, or just the brains of first-time moms, makes us doubt ourselves when really, it's all good...


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> At this point we are having sippy cups for meals and feeding from mommy for naps, comfort and bed... but she only wakes up once overnight to be refed now... and one nap... so we're down from feeding something like 12 times a day to 3... maybe 4 if she falls down and hurts herself.


This is pretty common among those who are of the "don't offer, don't refuse" mindset as baby can make her preferences more clear. Busy babies nurse less. I think hardcore AP mommas tend to offer more frequently whereas those who may nurse to or past a year who are not AP just nurse as part of a routine or only when baby asks. T only nurses maybe 5x during the day, more some days and less others. He's a bit of a reverse cycler, though, so he seems to nurse a minimum of 2x overnight. For both of my girls, the first thing in the morning was the last to go, so I always find it funny when babies drop that earlier. And who knows--it could be a phase of her being busy and she could be back to asking for it multiple times during the day!

Anyway, lots of blather to say that you are not at all outside the norm!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

More dancing! (guest appearance from Stella the doggie)


----------



## NML dc (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm new around here, but wanted to identify myself as another parent of a September 2010 kiddo. It's already shaping up to be an exciting year!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello, and welcome!

We have steps! Caitlin was walking while holding my hand today when she saw a dog, let go, and walked about 20 feet. Then she did it again a couple minutes later. No hesitation or instability, she just walked right over as if she'd been doing it all her life.  Such a proud mama moment.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yay! I've noticed with my own kids, when they wait till a year or after to walk, they are much steadier out the gate. It will happen QUICKLY from here on out... within a couple weeks, no crawling at all, just watch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> Hello, and welcome!
> 
> We have steps! Caitlin was walking while holding my hand today when she saw a dog, let go, and walked about 20 feet. Then she did it again a couple minutes later. No hesitation or instability, she just walked right over as if she'd been doing it all her life.  Such a proud mama moment.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, yeah, I'm ready. Well, as ready as one can be, I suppose. But I fully expect this to go by in less than 2 weeks. By the end of the day she could stop while walking, turn around, and realized that as long as she was already standing, walking was the best way to get from here to there. She just has to learn how to stand up without holding onto something and she'll be a full-fledged walker. I give it a week.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae's finally working on words... we're adding a few new ones per day though it seems she does forget a few old ones, she hangs on to the big words, "hi" "kitty" "dog-dog" for the neighbors puppy, "thias" DS is Matthias, of course Dada and Mom, Nana which is what we call gramma, no, yes, juice... today she started saying the neighbor girls name (kaylee) as kay-eee

I want to cry though lol... she's not even a full 13 months and walks and gets into things the way my son did when he was 2 and first daughter did when she was 2 1/2... climbing things to open drawers and take everything out... aaaaah!

we moved her out of our room a couple weeks back when we realized every time WE moved at night she woke up... and now she sleeps through the night waking up only once a couple hours into the night (around 11pm) and then waking for the day at 6am on the dot...not a sound out of her in between, and I have the baby monitor on and am a light sleeper so I'd know if she was waking even if she wasn't crying! Any moment she's awake she's chatting with herself or her stuffed daddy in her crib.

My first full overnight without her is coming up and terrifying me lol... never left my other two overnight this early. But our Ball is coming up and my neighbor said she will take my kids all night so we can have some "married people" time alone. Which for us just means a night of sleep without interruption once we get home lol.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

So far only words we have are "up" "daddy" and "uh-oh." Everything is "uh-oh." Probably because he loves throwing things. He'll hurl something to the floor then say "uh oh."

He's a handful. SUCH a handful. Emma was a chill toddler, still is. He is into EV.ERY.THING. Master of destruction. Also a big climber. And he just barrels through and destroys everything in sight. And then I turn around and he's gone from the floor, to the sofa, to the short file cabinet beside the sofa, and is now climbing onto my desk and pulling down my computer monitor.

I'm claiming it as a boy thing. Emma was so easy in comparison, lmao.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

We've got WORDS. Nearly 30, most are used often.

But for the boy girl I'm not so sure.







My friends have two girls, and when the second started, well before a year, to climb everything in site, pull out outlet covers, and generally cause mayhem, they were dumbfounded.

How does a baby do this? They seemed to say.

Maybe it's a second vs first thing?


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a possibility. Emma shows him too much mischief.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> We've got WORDS. Nearly 30, most are used often.
> But for the boy girl I'm not so sure.
> ...


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

We're still hanging in there! She hasn't really done anything new though lol. I guess we have more words. Oh and tantrums. Yeah, she'll stand by the door, pound on it and if I don't get there fast enough or tell her we'll go outside she'll throw her little self on the floor and cry. It's the saddest thing in the world! Lila's a great little helper. She'll clap after she does something "helpful" and then do it again.. and again.. and again. It's cute, but IT WILL MAKE YOU INSANE WHEN YOU ARE TRYING TO SORT SOCKS! (oops, she hit caps.. it works so it stays!)

Daddy attachment is pretty big here. She wants to nurse, but she wants to touch Daddy at the same time. It's pretty adorable. We have a shutterfly photo book of her baby pics that she really likes to "read". She kisses the baby ect.

Kissing her reflection



Eating Tamales!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey all!

Like *Caitlin*, we've got tons of words here too. Haven't counted, but he is saying multi-word phrases a la "unt mo oonoos"="want more noodles". I swear I would think other parents were crazy if they told me that, but it's honest to goodness true. And like *Ozzy*, he is one havoc-wreaking little dude. He is into ABSOLUTELY everything, and he is FAST. He also is super funny and gets a huge kick out of making everyone laugh. So he IS fun. Totally exhausting but fun.

I am shocked at how many times toddlers can bonk their heads--hard--and come out unscathed. It's sort of amazing. He hits his head at least once every other day. Today it was on the metal rung of a chair. He tripped and fell into it. Huge welt and bruise, poor dude. He's always sporting some sort of bruise. Won't be long, I don't think, till he ends up in the ER for stitches...


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lila is absolutely gorgeous.

Ozzy knocks his head all the time, but in fits of rage. If you take something out of his hand? OH. MY. GOD. He will hurl himself down and BASH HIS FACE REPEATEDLY INTO THE FLOOR.

When Em went through those year-mark tantrums, I would usually just kind of hands-off it... sit beside her, talk to her, and only hug when she was ready to be touched again. With him, no way-- I have to sit there putting my hand between his face and the floor to keep him from hurting himself. And he'll be moving around trying to avoid my hand so that he can bash his face in the floor, I swear to god. He gave himself a bloody lip once when I was too slow. I'm way way way ready for this phase to be over.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my did I say tantrum!? She's got nothing on Ozzy lol. She kinda folds herself in half and cries when she doesn't get her way lol. It's nice that the drama is already starting.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's how Em was. Another thing that she did for a long time was to carefully lay down on the floor, face down, and sob. But she never hurt herself. I'm like "holy s***" about Ozzy's tantrums.

Past few days he has not been bashing his face, so that's good. But he still goes in complete and utter DO-NOT-TOUCH-ME flailing around melt-down. I'm wondering if the "super sweet happy never-fussy easy-going Best Baby Ever" is being replaced by "Toddler From Hell", lmao.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amanda_Reyasmom*
> 
> Oh my did I say tantrum!? She's got nothing on Ozzy lol. She kinda folds herself in half and cries when she doesn't get her way lol. It's nice that the drama is already starting.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> Lila is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Ellie likes to tantrum like Ozzy! She'll sit down and hit her head on the floor repeatedly, OR throw herself backwards. (Apparently I used to do the throwing-self-backwards thing when I was a toddler too...) Now I try to circumvent head damage by laying her down on the floor when I think she's going to tantrum--sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. No bloody lips (yet) fortunately!

She's also into everything...and the more likely something is to maim, damage, or kill her, the more interested she is in it.







She's now really into running and climbing, and holy hell is she fast!

No words yet, though. Our pediatrician said 18 months was when she'd start to get concerned about language delays, but I can't help but feel worried sometimes (especially when I read that some of your LOs have 30 or so words already--wow!)


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> Past few days he has not been bashing his face, so that's good. But he still goes in complete and utter DO-NOT-TOUCH-ME flailing around melt-down. I'm wondering if the "super sweet happy never-fussy easy-going Best Baby Ever" is being replaced by "Toddler From Hell", lmao.


Not exactly "Toddler From Hell" here, but yes--we've transformed from Mr. Easypants to Mr. Destroyer. He is fun, but he is a one-man wrecking crew. And he already is master of 'NO'. Yay.

Oh, and *Laurski--*two things on words 1) I always tell people not to compare to my kids because both sides of our families have ridiculously early talkers. It's just in their genes. My DD1 was fully conversational with strangers at 18m, as was I. Totally not the norm, not even close. 2) As a 3rd time mom, I am much better (more lenient?) about counting words. If the same sound is used to name the same thing/action/whatever, then it is a word. With my first, I was very particular about what counted as a "word".I counted ~12 words at a year, but she was talking in full-on grammatically correct sentences within 6 months, so I am sure she had more words than that. My 2nd still is difficult to understand sometimes--she taught me that a word is a word when it is used repeatedly for the same purpose, whether it's clear or not. By THAT measure, she had at least 25 words at a year, but they definitely were not words that strangers could understand, if that makes sense. It was a good lesson. T's words are not totally understandable to us, but he definitely has words that he uses repeatedly for the same purpose. Hope that helps to reduce your stress a bit!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I know she talks.. Why am I surprised when she answers questions!? *sigh* my bitty girl is growing up. 40lbs to lose before I talk dh into TTC.

Ohh which brings me to I'm down 90lbs since I gave birth! HOLY CRAP! 50 of those were lbs I put on with my pregnancy, but the other 40 I've worked my @$$ off for.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurski*
> 
> No words yet, though. Our pediatrician said 18 months was when she'd start to get concerned about language delays, but I can't help but feel worried sometimes (especially when I read that some of your LOs have 30 or so words already--wow!)


We have tantrums here too. *sigh* He's fast on his feet, walking, running, going up and down the stairs, climbing off the couch - he keeps me on my toes.

Glad you posted up, DS isn't talking yet either. He knows what he wants and is good at expressing it (ie, getting a glass and taking you by the hand to the refrig for water).


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Have I given the Emma story?

Three words at 18 months. "Cat" (for anything she liked), "Cat-Cat" (for an actual cat), "Hey-Cat" (for hello). Not even one lousy "Mama."

Fifty words at 20 months.

Conversational at 24 months.

When people are like "oh, my 16 month old isn't talking at all, should I be worried?" I ask-- "Can she understand what you're saying? Is she babbling and making vocal sounds at all?" If the answer is "yes, and yes" I wouldn't worry a bit. If at 16-18 months one or both of those is "no", I would get hearing checked and otherwise evaluated.

The understanding-everything really materialized between 12-14 months for Em. Still not sure with Ozzy, I know he understands some, though. With Emma it was when she was about 14 months and I said out loud to myself "Where is your cup?" and she crawled across the room, pulled it out of the toy box, and brought it back to me. FREAKED ME OUT, lmao. Still waiting on that "holy crap you totally understand what I said" moment with Ozzy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurski*
> 
> No words yet, though. Our pediatrician said 18 months was when she'd start to get concerned about language delays, but I can't help but feel worried sometimes (especially when I read that some of your LOs have 30 or so words already--wow!)


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> Have I given the Emma story?
> 
> ...


 LMAO I love this! Lila went through a phase where she agreed with everything, but when actions would go with it I was convinced she knew what I was saying. "Do you love Sister?" "Yesh" But when "yesh" was accompanied with toddling to sister and kisses, it was pretty clear. When "Are you looking for Daddy?" was met with "Yesh" and pointing upstairs to him, I knew she was really "getting it"


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the reassurance. I'd write more, but am nak'ing my poor sick baby (stomach thing, now starring vomit!) to sleep. night all!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm kinda glad to see others are having tantums. I came on looking for help thinking I some how screwed up my son becuase he transformed from always super happy to often screaming throwing, yelling, hitting, if he doesn't get his way. It is NOT FUN. I really don't know what to do about most of them. Sometimes distractions works, sometimes he just tired a needs a nap, but a lot of times he just gets over it in a few minutes... but if he gets something hes not supposed to have, or its time to leave somewhere. Oh man he gets PISSED. At least he is sleeping better! 2 wake ups a night usually and we have had two nights of sleeping all night!!!

M has been walking for a while now, hes starting to walk up and down stairs, and dance, and attempt to jump (which is funny) and tries to run. We have a few words here, dada (which can mean dad, or other things) dog/doggy, mama, ca-ker (cracker) and he signs milk (to nurse) eat, fish, more, and waves hi and bye. 

Any more tips on dealing with 13 month old tantrums??


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't believe we're in toddlers!

I've loved the pics, the babies are sooo cute!

Tso took his first steps at around 11 months, but only really started walking a week after he turned one. Now, he tries to run everywhere, it's funny and cute. He still doesn't like food particularly, and we're on butternut and gem squash and chicken mostly. *sigh* We're nursing frequently still and plenty overnight - no where near sleeping through and I've actually just decided to not think about it anymore. He's a light little munchkin, weighs 8.8kg (so he's only just doubled his weight of 4.2kg). We have a few words, "Papa" "Luka" and "Hello" but he understands plenty. I'm trying to teach him Setswana as well as English, so this will be interesting.

He's allergic to egg and won't drink cows milk or anything made with cows milk, so I assume he's intolerant or something. So, I made his cake from scratch. It was actually yummy. He didn't eat it though lol!

It's been lovely catching up on everyone


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark will eat cheese, but will not drink cows milk or almond milk, but its fine he eats very well otherwise.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ozzy will eat anything. (Including things that are not food, LMAO) I've been lucky that neither of my kids have any allergies or sensitivities.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

This baby is so cute I can't stand it!

Here she is "hiding" from her sister


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk8boarder15*
> 
> Mark will eat cheese, but will not drink cows milk or almond milk, but its fine he eats very well otherwise.


We are trying to transition DS to whole milk, however he seems to get the runs when we give him milk. He eats cheese and ice cream, so I was assuming he is not lactose intolerant. Am I wrong in assuming that? Should we keep giving the milk and let his system get used to it? We are doing it slowly, mixing his bottles 1 part milk - 3 parts formula. Although my DH mixes it 2:2 ratio.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I think it's normal for there to be a stronger reaction to pure milk than to milk in its other forms. If it's causing trouble, lay off for a little while and try again later.

My DS we think has a sensitivity to cow's milk protein and I have been dairy free for at least a year now. We tried introducing cheese and yogurt, and I think it has affected his sleeping. So, we're going to lay off again a bit. The problem is, he won't take my milk when I'm gone (about 30 hrs a week!) and he's not very interested in nursing anymore! The doctor said he has fallen from 90th percentile at birth, down, down, down at each visit to 25 percentile and she's a bit concerned. She wants to get more fat in him, and suggested doing more dairy (and that she could do an allergy test if we wanted). Arg, so hard! But, I can't imagine him taking cow's milk if he won't even take mine! But, then, why is it that he is more than happy to eat cat food??????

So, are there any other non-walkers out there? I'm not worried about it, I guess, but he does seem slow in other ways. Well, at least, quite a bit slower than my DS1. DS1 sat up at 4 months, crawled at 6, walked at 10. DS2 sat up at 7, crawled at 10, and I'm predicting about 15 months for walking! He is cruising, though, and has great balance. But, he won't take steps if we hold him up as if to walk, he just plops down. I figure he will probably just up and decide to walk one day, and that will be the end of it! This will save me a lot of back-ache, as DS1 constantly wanted someone to hold his hands as he tried walking!

As far as words go, we have one -- "uh-oh". He says it all the time. Very cute! He also tries very hard to say baby, and it comes out "daddy" lol!  He can also say "palta" which is avocado in Spanish, but hasn't done it consistently, so I'm not counting that one yet.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsDolphin*
> 
> We are trying to transition DS to whole milk, however he seems to get the runs when we give him milk. He eats cheese and ice cream, so I was assuming he is not lactose intolerant. Am I wrong in assuming that? Should we keep giving the milk and let his system get used to it? We are doing it slowly, mixing his bottles 1 part milk - 3 parts formula. Although my DH mixes it 2:2 ratio.


If it was true lactose intolerance I'm pretty sure all dairy would bother him, but milk might be worse. We tried giving him milk again the other night and he drank it down fast! Then... threw up all over... not sure if its a coincidence or not. But we won't be trying again for a little while. I know babies do not NEED milk. They just need all the things in milk! So as long as they are gettting calcium, fat, and protein, they are good.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Let's see the Halloween pics!

My little clown fishy


Her big sister... Water



And my favorite Halloween ever--Zombie Reya


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

Hobbit!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

OH. MY. HOLY. CUTE. That is frickin awesome, lmao. So simple but you can totally tell what he's supposed to be. It's the vest. Hahaha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nilatti*
> 
> Hobbit!


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

aw, awesome pics!

just wanted to chime in on tantrums. We got the Happiest Toddler on the Block DVD (since my husband won't read books) and the method they use (toddler-ese) has been working really, really well for dealing with tantrums. In short, you get to your toddler's level and repeat in 2-3 word phrases what you think he's feeling/thinking, to show you get it.

For example, I had to trim nails this morning and got the tantrum. I sat on the floor next to him, made icky faces, and said "No, i don't want my nails cut! No no no! Mommy no!" and I actually got a smile from him before he calmed down enough that I could get the job done.

might work for y'all too, just a thought...


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> aw, awesome pics!
> 
> ...


That totally works with my 2.5 year old.

Not yet with Ozzy.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Huh, interesting! I will have to try that method, *JulieInChicago*, for our next diaper change. Those are some epic tantrums!!

So far this morning, T "fed" the dogs--broke into the pantry, opened the dog food bin, knocked it over and was holding court throwing dog food into the air and yelling, "Dogs! Food! Eat!!" And then he and the dogs escaped outside because one of the dogs can open doors that are not latched tightly. He is a whirling dervish of mischief!

Here he is with his jack-o-lantern and as a pumpkin on Halloween:


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

This is definitely a method that everyone should have up their sleeves! It may not always work, but sometimes, it is a lifesaver! I remember with DS1, there were stages in his development when it worked, and stages when it didn't. But, in general, the concept of naming their emotion to them, explaining how they feel, showing them you get it, reflecting back to them, is a way to communicate with your children for years!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> aw, awesome pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Halloween DH, Mae and I dressed up together... a little girl with her teddy bear and sock monkey! (big two were Harry Potter and Princess Peach)



Mae is... a comedian... a tattle tale... she loves to ride her little push bikes, sit in that little green car, anything that moves... she loves to dance, she loves to go outside and if she hears the word "outside" will be at the door before you can think twice... she loves talking on the phone but can tell when no one is talking back and dislikes that... She LOVES her big brother and sister to pieces and gets so excited when they come home from school or come back in from outside. She also loves her Daddy to pieces which broke my heart last week when he had to stay at work for 3 days... we stopped to take him a sweater and some snacks and she sat in the van yelling "Dada! Dada! DA... DA!!!!" the whole time.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys are amazing...I was hoping to find a thread still going, and here you are! Yay!

MP, it is SO GOOD to see you with your dh.  Is he home for good?

Here are some recent photos of dd... the first one is on her birthday:



And the rest are from Halloween weekend:







She's such a sweetheart, though she's starting to get into a tantrummy phase. Anyone else dealing with that? She has a great receptive vocabulary, but not a ton of words yet (though she's very reliable with yes and no, and uses them appropriately to tell us what she wants)...I'm not sure if her tantrums are because she's frustrated at not being able to talk, or if they're just part of the "learning what no means" phase, or what. She IS getting all four molars at once, which looks b-r-u-t-a-l , so that could be part of it. Poor kid. She's been so fussy with molar pain, along with pointing at her head when I ask what hurts, that I took her in yesterday to see if it was her ears. Nope. Just molar pain.

I have question about the holidays, too.... what are you guys getting for your little ones? I'm in need of some age-appropriate gift ideas. I was thinking of getting her a doll cradle for the kids' dollhouse (really a closet in our house, but it's a doll house to them), but I'm just not sure. I did find an embryonics sing with me cube on craigslist, which we'll be picking up for one of her presents. I think she'll LOVE that....it's always been one of the favorite toys for our little ones, but after four kids our other one is kaput. I'm also going to get her the next size up in that dress she wore for her first birthday...it's my favorite on her, and boatbaby posted that she'd found where to get larger sizes online. Yay!

http://www.soul-flower.com/hippie/KDZ001/Child%27s+Little+Flowers+Gauze+Sundress.html

What are you all doing for this holiday, though? I wish I had something that was perfect for her, but I can't think of anything right now. It's such a strange time to think of gifts....I don't feel like she has any concrete interests yet for me to work from.

Nice to "see" you all...now I'm going to go catch up on the last few pages!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Love the pics, Mae and ROM!! And ROM, soooo good to see you! I was just thinking of you the other day.

*Holidays: *I haven't gotten that far! Everyone is asking what my kids want, and if I don't move quickly enough, the good gifts will be bought up by the g-parents  DS inherited my nephew's whole trainset, complete with table, so anything in that vein is out. The ILs got him a foot powered car for his birthday, so that is out (he loooooves it). We had a big set of wooden unit blocks passed on to us from friends. Really, we have a TON of toys geared to the toddler set already. So I have no ideas. We still have toys in boxes from LAST Christmas!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

lol...looks like a lot of you are dealing with tantrums! I'll have to try the idea of vocalizing their feelings. I've been using extinction...basically just ignoring her when she throws her head back and screams, but then giving her hugs and comfort when she chooses to interact again or come to me in a more appropriate way, even if she's upset. It's helped, but it hasn't solved the issue of tantrums.

ETA: Hi PinkBunch!  We're dealing with the same issue...lots of toddler toys already. It's a great "problem" to have, but I still would like to have something special for dd under the tree. I wish I knew what she'd like in a few months!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Lila used to have a great vocabulary.. She's abandoned all her words other than mama, mum, and Mommy. *sigh*

For Christmas she's getting a wheely bug shaped like a little mousie, a couple of books, some reusable snack bags, some baby legs, probably a diaper, (I've had my eye on a cheshire cat one) She'll get candy, fruit and nuts in her stocking with some lotion, she's obsessed with lotion! And probably some bubble bath. (And Christmas pajamas that everyone opens on Christmas eve along with some custom made slippers) I think I'm about done with shopping for her. Oh and probably a snowsuit, if we can keep it packed up til then lol. Ohh and another amber necklace. I forgot about that.

Here she is being sooooo silly


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

He's got two 3 month training things next year but they are split up by about a month of home-time.

Likely to be stuck on another deployment the year after that... and after that we dunno, it depends on if he picks up his next promotion. If he's in for "life" he's going to be gone a lot.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

We've got walking here for about a month. And by walking, I mean running! And yes, some tantrums. So far easily defused by toddler-ese and distraction.

For holidays, we're doing/suggesting Little People, a slide if I can find one I like, maybe a wagon, maybe another doll. She has a doll sling, so why not?  Basically, the next step up in age-appropriate toys since we have a lot for babies but not much for toddlers.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ozzy loves all that (luckily stuff we got for his sister, so, he gets sloppy seconds as far as toys are concerned). Stuffed animals are pretty big right now, too, and balls of all shapes and sizes. We don't have a wagon but we have (2 thankfully) of the little "ride along cars" that you sit on and push with your feet.

We're thinking about getting them one of those big play houses for the backyard, like this thing: http://littletikes-slide.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/little-tikes-playhouse1.jpg There's a few at a playground we go to, and the kids love them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> We've got walking here for about a month. And by walking, I mean running! And yes, some tantrums. So far easily defused by toddler-ese and distraction.
> 
> For holidays, we're doing/suggesting Little People, a slide if I can find one I like, maybe a wagon, maybe another doll. She has a doll sling, so why not?  Basically, the next step up in age-appropriate toys since we have a lot for babies but not much for toddlers.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

We want to get Mae a playhouse too.

No clue what all we're getting her for Christmas though...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, looks like I'm going to the July 2012 DDC!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so jealous!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

We discussed at her first birthday and decided not to try for it and not to NOT try for it and I guess that did the trick.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I still have to lose 40lbs and remove an IUD. *sigh*


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

You can do it! I had the 40 pound goal before next baby as well, it took me 6 months but I did it  My hubby is now proud of me because I hadn't put any weight on since he got home in June, I've been hovering between 200 and 210 this whole time (at 5'8"... and it's way better than the 242 I started at)


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats! I'm not jealous. lmao. Will be good spacing, though, happy for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm going to the July 2012 DDC!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats Mae!!!!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all 

Also, we are sort of excited, we found DD1 on the mothering.com front page! (her picture is down under editors pics as the illustration for "Homeopathic Remedies for Cold and Flu")


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm going to the July 2012 DDC!


WOW, congrats! My best mommy friend and I both have the same outlook - we will think about #2 when this gets easier. HA! right?

That said... I still have yet to STTN, even just once. It's such a struggle. I have a feeling our only possible solution is night weening and maybe CIO or a long process of No Cry/Pantley. I just want my sanity back, but I keep telling myself that his comfort and trust is so much more important. He's down at 7, then up at 11, 3, 5, and 6.

Anyone else still in the sleepless boat?


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm going to the July 2012 DDC!


Congratz!









I am jealous too!







We've been trying all year, but my age is probably working against me. Hopefully we will be blessed with one more.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> I still have yet to STTN, even just once. It's such a struggle. I have a feeling our only possible solution is night weening and maybe CIO or a long process of No Cry/Pantley. I just want my sanity back, but I keep telling myself that his comfort and trust is so much more important. He's down at 7, then up at 11, 3, 5, and 6.
> 
> Anyone else still in the sleepless boat?


I have no real advice, just thought I'd share where we are at.

I don't have the heart for CIO, our doctor suggested it around 6 months and we tried it for a few nights. I just could not do it. For me, I can sacrifice my sleep for him. I just started trying to night ween him (he is bottle feed and I now mix the bottle with half the recommended amount of formula and plan to ween it to all water - in hope that helps stop the night feedings).

Currently he goes down around 8:30 - 10:00pm, depending on his nap schedule for the day. He normally gets up once a night around 2am. He then gets up anywhere between 5 - 8am, if it's before 6am, I give him another bottle and he will go back down for 1-2 hours.

In the last week, he STTN 4 nights, so I am hoping this is a trend.

Do you think it would help if you kept him up a little later? Maybe the later bed-time would help him sleep longer? Good luck! I hope your nights get better, I don't miss the nights of getting up 3-4 times a night.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Yall!

I'm EXHAUSTED lately, likely because I'm about 6 weeks into this pregnancy, but waking up a couple times a night doesn't make it easier. My husband has been a sweetheart lately though and will split the baby duty, go get her one time and bring her to my breast, then take her back to her crib, then the other time she wakes up i get her. if she wakes up again after he gets up to get ready for work he brings her to me and we wake up together.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, Mae! That's so exciting!

ROM--Your daughter is so gorgeous, and you take lovely pictures!

Ellie finally has some words--started saying "mama" (usually meaning me, but sometimes just when she wants something), "dada," "ba" for ball and "baba" for banana. And lots of emphatic head nodding and shaking. It's funny--I posted on here about being worried, then a week later she had 4 words in a weekend..I think she just wanted to make me stress out.









She is currently OBSESSED with balls, balloons, and dogs. Balls and balloons get a loud "BA!" with finger-pointing, and dogs get finger-pointing with a sound that sounds like a mix between a monkey and a dog.









What about your LOs? What are their current obsessions?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae is very much into the nodding and shaking, too. She does it with such conviction that its hilarious. Nodding is accompanied with an excited or happy look, shaking her head is accompanied with a stern or upset look.

This morning we got a wave and "BYE DA!" when dada left for work.

She also gets into chattering with hand motions and everything and looking at me like "you understand what I mean, right? Because this is VERY important."


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

DD's current obsession!



And one that shows she does get her hair brushed! Which is her second obsession. If she is mid meltdown I can say "Want Mama to do your hair?" and she is instantly happy!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Jealous! Mae's hair still isn't long enough to do anything with  I did get it in a Pebbles ponytail the other day but only a few millimeters of it lol


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Mae is very much into the nodding and shaking, too. She does it with such conviction that its hilarious. Nodding is accompanied with an excited or happy look, shaking her head is accompanied with a stern or upset look.
> 
> ...


omgosh yes! Lila has figured out shaking her head no! she thinks it is hilarious to reject our requests for kisses, but will eventually come around. She giggles every time she shakes her head.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

ohh and na-nas. anyone else's baby still nursing a lot? Breakfast was 1/4th a turkey sausage patty and 1/4 of a scrambled egg. She might eat that much at dinner.. if I'm lucky.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

*Obsessions*--Trains. Trucks. Anything with wheels. My onions. The dogs' "babies" and playing fetch with them--he grabs the stuffies, says, "Udy. Etch!" (Rudy, fetch) and throws the stuffy. He also is using nodding and head shaking to communicate verrrrrry accurately.

*Nursing vs. Food--*We've definitely cut back on nursing, though I DO NOT offer. I have always nursed on demand, and I do now as well--but to me, on demand for a toddler is needing nursing, not boredom and whinyness. He eats about 1/4 cereal or oatmeal for breakfast or a Trader Joes cereal bar or a Clif bar. Sometimes some raisins or banana or orange. He also gets about 6oz of milk in a sippy which he drinks off and on throughout the morning. Sometimes we nurse around 10, but most days we are too busy out and about. Lunch is hit or miss since he often is napping. Usually some cheese, crackers, fruit, carrot sticks. Some kind of snack in the afternoon, and he usually nurses 2x between lunch and dinner. He often eats as much as my 5yo at dinner--everything we eat. He LOOOOVES food. And then he nurses before bed, at midnight and at 4 usually.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurski*
> 
> What about your LOs? What are their current obsessions?


DS loves to throw and kick balls. He has been kicking a soccer ball for a few months now and I have tried & tried to get a video of him doing it, but every time he sees the camera he stops and wants the camera.

He loves-loves-loves dogs. We are dog-sitting for a friend and he is enjoying the dogs so much. It's very cute.

He enjoys bath-time and usually gets upset when it's time to come out. He also does the head shake and nod. He know the head shake is "no", but I don't think he understands the nod yet.

He loves the slow melt mini-pops. He even knows where to find them in the freezer.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae's stopped nursing so much. I now give her a bottle at naps and bedtime so it's all on demand now which seems to be a 100% comfort issue. Fall down? Nurse. Get told no? Nurse. Have big brother scare her a little too much? Nurse.

This only started yesterday though (the bottles, that is) it may change.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Laurski, thanks.  I'm loving all the cute pictures in this thread, too. Such an adorable age! It sounds like dd and yours have the same word for their balloon obsession: BA! Ohmy, they are just about her favorite thing. At a birthday party this weekend she went around gathering every balloon she could find.

Nodding and shaking for no are big, too. She's very accurate about it...if she shakes her heads or nods, we know it's a legit answer from her. Ds had more words at this age, but I don't remember him being so good about yes and no. Other obsessions...writing (with a proper grip, believe it or not!), climbing everything climb-able, hiding behind furniture, and (sigh) stealing my phone and credit card out of my purse.  Silly baby!

Mae~ Congratulations!

Anyone else done for sure? Dh got his vasectomy two months ago, and we're just waiting for the 8wk test. I had mixed feelings about him getting snipped, but now I love the idea. Four is my LIMIT. I actually had a pregnancy scare last month (I was late), and that confirmed it...I want dd to be the baby of the family, with no surprise additions. I guess I've been surprised at how long it's taken me to get back in the swing of things with four. It happened so much faster and easier with three, and it's nothing about dd that's making it harder...she couldn't be an easier baby if she tried. I think I've truly reached my limit as a parent.

As for nursing, I'd say dd is still primarily breast fed. She loves some foods (grapes, sliced turkey, de-hulled popcorn, and raisins especially), but mostly she wants mama milk. Ds1, who she resembles so much, didn't really get into solids until about 17 months, so this isn't surprising to me. I feel like I'm getting enough sleep, though...with co-sleeping it's been pretty easy to feed her while I sleep, and only wake up to switch sides. Most nights she only nurses a couple times. She just recently got all four molars (before getting her eye teeth!), and that led to a lot of wakeful nights. No fun.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

One thing DS does, that I have mixed feelings about - he started spinning around. It's funny, cause it's cute. But he gets dizzy and falls down, usually it's unpredictable and I worry he's going to nail his head or face on something. He has come close a few times.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedOakMomma*
> 
> As for nursing, I'd say dd is still primarily breast fed. She loves some foods (grapes, sliced turkey, de-hulled popcorn, and raisins especially), but mostly she wants mama milk. Ds1, who she resembles so much, didn't really get into solids until about 17 months, so this isn't surprising to me. I feel like I'm getting enough sleep, though...with co-sleeping it's been pretty easy to feed her while I sleep, and only wake up to switch sides. Most nights she only nurses a couple times. She just recently got all four molars (before getting her eye teeth!), and that led to a lot of wakeful nights. No fun.


Ouch! How'd she do? Lila's bottom gums look like she's got a marble on either side. These next teeth are gonna be a doozy I can tell.  My girl started out REALLY excited about food.. she's lately decided she'd rather go without.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi!

It was nice to stumble across this thread. We have been so busy the last year, that I've been hit or miss on mdc, and always feel overwhelmed by the 6 pages or whatever you all have going on. I still do, but I have a little more time now.  It's nice to read a bit about what all your babies are doing.

Mine is also doing the not sleeping teeth thing. But, she has always been a terrible sleeper. As a result, I kept getting mastitis, and was just generally a wreck for her first year. She would wake up, most nights, once or twice an hour. Blah. I was SO exhausted. But now she is sleeping in her own bed, and happily goes to sleep in it. Last night was awful, but dh is helping now that she isn't so addicted to nursing. So, I only had to deal with her 3 times between midnight and 6...yeah, that's standard around here.

She is super sweet, though. She is full of personality, and tries so hard to keep up with the other 3. Her big thing right now is, "BABY!" Anything you can cuddle is a baby, and she must have it. This morning she came in to wake me up singing, "Wheel. Roun' an' roun'." She'd been reading the "Wheels on the Bus" with Daddy. She also loves baths and playing outside.

Food wise, she's never met one she didn't like. Around 5 to 6 months, she became desperate to eat what everyone else had. She constantly had something in her mouth. It was crazy. So, we finally gave in and let her have bites of stuff around 8 months. She gave us HUGE hugs when we finally shared. She still loves to eat. She eats and nurses all day and night. Dh and I, and all but one of our kids have high metabolisms and big appetites, though.

And, congrats Mae!

I confess, the reason I'm on more now is because I'm vegging in bed for a few minutes...#5 is coming in May.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Just1More: Congratulations! That's wonderful news!

ROM: Ellie's working on molars before eyeteeth too! She has the top and bottom molars on her left side (the bottom one coming in was horrible--painful and bloody for awhile) and she's definitely working on her bottom right molar.

As for nursing--we're down to 2x a day. First thing in the morning and right before bed at night. I love the pre-bedtime nursing (except for the biting, which happens when she falls asleep and clamps down...), but the morning nursing is not my favorite, simply because she likes to really stretch it out sometimes, and I need to get to work!

I think I'm going to start weaning her around 18 months or so, so that will get us through the flu season. We're going to probably start TTCing in June, and, honestly, I'd like a few months of my body all to myself (especially if future hypothetical baby turns out to be as, um, "challenging" as Little Miss E, I'm going to need a year-plus just to fortify myself...







)


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just1More*
> 
> And, congrats Mae!
> 
> I confess, the reason I'm on more now is because I'm vegging in bed for a few minutes...#5 is coming in May.


Congrats!

And thank you


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would absolutely night-wean if I were you (we night-weaned at like 11 months).

With both of mine I did the Jay Gordon thing. I'd say it's worth a shot. Hope things get better for you *hugs*

Also look into naps. What's going on with naps right now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> WOW, congrats! My best mommy friend and I both have the same outlook - we will think about #2 when this gets easier. HA! right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the last thing your toddler (I first typed baby aww ) destroyed?

This was Lila yesterday.. so proud of herself. I heard this tiny little voice saying "Mom, Mom"


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I heard scary baby giggling and "kitty! nom! kitty kitty!". Big kids left a bag of grapes on the table where Mae could reach. She was trying to force feed them to the cat.

Just wow.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

just1more~ congratulations! I can't imagine keeping up with this toddler stage while going through the first trimester...you are one tough cookie!

Dd isn't a demolition machine, but she is a mess machine. Hats and books, hats and books...it feels like I am constantly picking up her trails of hats and books.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

How can you find out the area a small chocolate cookie can be smeared into?

Give it to a 1 year old. :| Thanks to my 6 year old for THAT one.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> I would absolutely night-wean if I were you (we night-weaned at like 11 months).
> 
> ...


A giant







.

DD was such a crappy sleeper to begin with that, with night-nursing, I thought I was going to lose my mind.

Night weaning was my savior. I didn't follow any specific plan (although was going to use Jay Gordon if our rocking her in her car seat (since she used to sleep in that at night) didn't work.

I really hope you get some sleep soon. I felt like a human being again once DD was STTN! Good luck!


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks! 

The last thing dd destroyed? Hmm...she's always pulling stuff out of the trash can. And the other day, she was really, really proud of her drawing on the wall.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae may be in her terrible twos a year too early... but she's still such a good baby.

I'm so sick I can hardly get off the couch. She's content to just play on the livingroom floor where I can see, watch her couple of tv shows and sit next to mommy while mommy reads to her. No fits, no freaking out of I can't get up the moment she shows that she's getting hungry, just so happy with her right now. I needed this as the morning sickness this time is worse than it was with her and with her it was pretty darn bad!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Trimming the tree


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Not really toddler related, but

*424 days = 1 year 1 month and 29 days. *

That's how long it took me to lose 100lbs. Still plugging along, but it's a nice milestone.

33ish wks.. so yes I got BIGGER!







The smallest belt on my coat is about 4" too big now.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh AMANDA! CONGRATULATIONS!! You absolutely deserve to celebrate. That is quite a milestone. Go you!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

Hey! So, what are your LOs loving to eat???? Mine hates sitting in his chair, throwing a fit most times. Sometimes he gets over it and gets into trying to pierce things with a fork, and trying to deal with the spoon. We are still doing no dairy and no soy, and I'm having a hard time figuring out what to feed him lately! He won't eat the purees anymore, but still throws things on the floor all the time. He likes avocado, chicken and beef cut into tiny little pieces, noodles, spag and meat sauce, and I'm trying to think of new things that are soy and dairy free but easy to eat. Any ideas??


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porcelina*
> 
> Hey! So, what are your LOs loving to eat???? .... He likes avocado, chicken and beef cut into tiny little pieces, noodles, spag and meat sauce, and I'm trying to think of new things that are soy and dairy free but easy to eat. Any ideas??
> 
> DS likes cooked carrots, mixed veggies and sweet potatoes. I either cook a sweet potato (or yam) and cut it or mash it. I also bought sweet potato fries. Our stand-by food when we don't have anything is mac&cheese (but that won't help you).


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Caitlin will almost always eat yogurt (not helpful for you, I know), black olive slices (fun to stick on the end of your finger) and pear chunks. Also, most soups are good. I pretty much always get a cup of soup (lentil and black bean are great) or chili with my meal when we eat out since I know she'll eat some of that plus whatever else I get. I can give her the beans to pick up and eat (or chunks of meat in chili) or feed her from a spoon. Pumpkin bread was a big hit last weekend. I love this vegan recipe for blackstrap gingerbread (it's a cake consistency - not cookies, but not too sweet), so I'm going to make it soon and see what she thinks. Apple slices and chunks are usually well received. Oh, and she found out yesterday that she likes chocolate chips straight from the bag. 

She no longer wants to walk anywhere - it's run, run, run, all the time. She has tons of words and signs - I love hearing her talk. She even answered the phone in her sleep this morning. Never opened her eyes, just went from snoring, to putting her fist by her ear and saying, "Hi-eeeee" then right back to snoring.

My big girl:


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> Apple slices and chunks are usually well received.


Just curious, are the apples cooked? Or crunchy? If crunchy... how does she do with it, did it take her a while to learn to chew it?


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

They're raw and haven't ever been a problem for her, but she's had 12 teeth for several months now. I started by letting her bite very small pieces off a whole Apple that I had bitten the peel off and left bumpy. Very small pieces of a softer Apple like McIntosh would be good for learning, and quite ripe pears are also great


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

T eats absolutely EVERYTHING. He loves all meat, especially meatballs, any kind of noodles, beans (black, kidney, great northern, refried), chili, anything tomato-y, sliced pears, sliced apples, halved grapes, banana but only bitten off the whole, berries of all varieties, TJs cereal bars, super sticky oatmeal with brown sugar and raisins, ww waffles, corn, peas, fish. He is a great eater!

He had 8 teeth by 9 months, and we did tablefood from the get-go with him, so he has been eating a lot of this for months now.

With the raw apples, if you slice them paper thin, they can chew them very easily.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I tend to just hand him an apple or a pear. LMAO. It occupies him as well as feeding him, which is a plus.

I don't let him eat apples without me being very close in case he has trouble, but he's pretty good at chewing and we've never had a problem.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

Jennifera2, I'm all over that recipe, thanks! Soup is also a good suggestion!!

Yes, DS2 loves apples as well-- he only wants anything to do with large pieces, like the whole thing or a quarter, so I let him have at it. He only barely has two teeth on the top, and barely two on the bottom, and only one of the top ones is over a bottom one, LOL! But, he loves apples. The sweet potato fries are also a hit with him. He also loves all fruit (too bad they are all going out of season) and sometimes eats (cooked) carrots...Oh, and chicken hot dogs cut into little pieces. He'll also sometimes eat pb&j in little pieces. I also make dairy-free pancakes which he loves.

I'll have to try some meatballs now and see how they go over. Also, I used to do a chicken/apple sausage with DS1 when he was little, maybe I'll try that (DS1 now refuses to eat them).

Yesterday gave him some rice-r-roni type food, which was a bad choice -- made him (and me) feel sick (fussy and had to poo), kept him up at night, and made him vomit this morning. Turns out it had soy protein in it (along w who knows what preservatives!). Oh well, just a reminder it's not always a great idea to take a shortcut with food!

Keep the ideas a comin'!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulieInChicago*
> 
> WOW, congrats! My best mommy friend and I both have the same outlook - we will think about #2 when this gets easier. HA! right?
> 
> ...


I've been out of the loop here for a while, but I just want to say this is a FANTASTIC picture! My husband is a photographer and would appreciate it as he's always trying to get that perfect shot of our son. Love this.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok... Tantrums... YES. Not so bad yet (I've been broken in by my 2.5 y/o nephew) but the worst are when he's tired and we have to change his diaper. To him it is the END OF THE WORLD. My goodness.... Eating and nursing... well... as of this week we are officially done nursing. I wanted to go till 2 years, but it just didn't work out. His latch got worse and worse to the point he was leaving deep cuts in my nipples. I have the scars to prove it. So I kept cutting out one feeding a day.... and now we are done. He's had more bad REALLY BAD reactions to cow's milk. So he is currently dairy free, and I give him almond milk with pro-biotics each day. We also are getting some frozen BM from a friend soon. Sooo glad for that since he will get some much needed anti-bodies over the winter. He eats almost anything. He is such a good eater, I'm so so glad for that. He currently loves, all types of beans, all fruits and most veggies. He just got his first molar today, so needless to say he cant do leafy greens yet.

But for having only 7 teeth for a long time (since July) he's an amazing eater.

His food reactions were the worst last week when on Wednesday (2 hours after having straight cows milk for the 5th or 6th time) he threw up all night. He's had eczema, non-stop runny nose, gas, diariah... its not been fun. We are seeing an allergist Monday. I have a feeling he's allergic to more than just dairy... but we will know soon. He wakes on average 3 times a night, usually going back to sleep pretty easy. When we co-sleep though lately he just wants to literally lay ON me. He used to be fine being next to me. This makes sleeping pretty difficult. He's all toddler though!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies-

I have been MIA for a while. So glad to see all the fun photos of our kids! They are getting so big.

I am feeling baby fever already. (I see there are many of you moving on to more DDC, jealous). I am still waiting for AF to return. Took 13 months with DD1, now we are past 15 months and I am feeling the itch. DD2 has been sick (Croupe then the stomach flu) and regressed to almost no food and only nursing. I am hoping that AF will return soon. The girls are 26 months apart and I really am liking the spacing and would love to have it again..... COME ON AF.

What are you guys doing for Christmas for the kids? We got DD2 the cutest little doll and I can't wait for her to open it. She is pretty crazy about DD1's dolls and think she is really going to love it.

She is still not talking really at all, maybe saying Mama and Dada and trying to say Chloe, but it sounds nothing like Chloe. She will sign milk for just about everything she wants. She started walking at 14 months and now she is just all over the place. She climbs up our HUGE playset and goes down the spiral slide by herself.... she is pretty daring (and I think DH and I are a little more easy going than we were with DD1). I am loving this stage and love watching my girls play. SO heartwarming.


----------



## JulieInChicago (Jan 15, 2010)

sk8: thanks for the comment-- my husband is a photographer by training! Hope the allergist appt turns out well.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Maeryn just amazes us every day... she's getting so smart so fast. Tonight alone she's had us in stitches the whole night, a few minutes ago she was sitting in a cardboard box and goes "Bye daddy!" and starts making a motor noise and pretending like she's driving!

Earlier, I picked her up near the Christmas tree and she shouts "Oooooh!" and squirms to get down. I think nothing of it... until I remember I let the big kids put candy canes on the tree last night. I told them to put them up high enough Mae couldn't reach (so past the "no ornaments" line as Mae refuses to leave the ornaments alone, she wants to take them off and put them back on) which they did... but they didn't put them high enough.

Maeryn walked across the room, grabbed her purple chair, carried it over to the tree... and I grabbed my phone to get a picture lmao.



Ignore the books all over the floor, Mae's favorite game is "empty the bookshelf while mommy has no energy"

This pregnancy is really kicking my butt! I was so lucky the last two times that my youngest was either 2 or 4 years old (depending on the pregnancy)... chasing a 1 year old while dealing with the first trimester is so tough!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Ignore the books all over the floor, Mae's favorite game is "empty the bookshelf while mommy has no energy"


That's the last thing we notice! I am sure everyone here has toys, etc on the floor constantly. At least we do at our house, I just wait until after DS goes down for the night, otherwise it's pretty pointless to keep trying to pick everything up.









She's too cute! DS has been pulling (yanking) ornaments of our tree. *sigh*


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae is getting too big too fast. She can get in our can cupboard... she was sitting with a can of tomato paste near her the other night and my husband says "Mae, can you put that back please?" and she grabs it, without even looking at it, took it to the cupboard, put it away and shut the door.

She understands SO much. Bedtime, go give mommy kisses and follow daddy to bed. If he doesn't let her turn off her own bedroom light she pitches a fit. Where's your drink? She will go find her sippy cup. Would you like another cracker? She will come RUNNING from the other room to get it.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

How are your LO's naps?

DS will normally take two good naps. However depending on the day, he is either with my Mom, me or DH. I'd like to get him on a routine, but DH isn't very diligent about following the routine. Some days DS is with DH, he only get one nap or two short ones.

My Mom said LO's this age still need two naps. DH seems to think he doesn't really need both. I don't know if this is a battle I should fight for.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

LOs at this age, in my opinion, need however many naps they show a need for.

Mae, most days, gets 1 long nap (from about 10 til around 1) but some days it's 2 shorter ones (9 to 10:30, 1 to 2:30). It just depends on when she gets cranky or starts laying down.

Her bedtime routine doesn't change at all based on which sort of nap she gets.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

NAPS--We're in the some days two, some days one camp as well. There is no easy answer, I don't think, at this age because the two naps to one nap transition takes a lot of time and often is a two-steps-forward-one-step-back kind of thing.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ozzy went down to one nap at 10 months. Later than his sister, who went down to one nap at 9 months. *kills self*

I really envy other people's napping children.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I can generally get 2 short naps out of Lila or one longer one, but lately she only takes them in the Mei Tai. She loves to be worn.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

New pics!

Last weekend having Mexican food (YUM!)



Snow Day!



And with Santa Claus



What are your babies doing?


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanda--the picture of Lila with Santa Claus is cracking me up. I love how she's looking at him with such suspicion!

After all my handwringing a few months ago about Ellie's 2 or 3 word vocabulary (what can I say? I'm such a prototypical first time parent...







), we've had a language *explosion* in the past few weeks. It's almost as if she hit 16 months and decided we were finally worthy of being talked to. Ha!

In other exciting news, she's finally getting more hair. Not a ton, but her scalp is no longer clearly visible. I'm holding out hope we'll be able to make tiny pigtails by her 2nd birthday!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mae's potty training. At just under 16 months. WTF child...

and it's all her choice. I'd rather she not but she's done everything else (but talk) early so hey why not, right?


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurski*
> 
> In other exciting news, she's finally getting more hair. Not a ton, but her scalp is no longer clearly visible. I'm holding out hope we'll be able to make tiny pigtails by her 2nd birthday!


You sound like me with my first DD! I even took pictures of her first pigtails because I could barely believe she'd finally grown enough hair. My DS has more hair--and has had more haircuts--than his sisters combined in their first 2 years of life.

*Mae-*That is crazy! T asks to sit on the potty sometimes and does tell us when he is pooping, but he's not PTing. He does have the awareness, but he's not ready. I figure he'll probably do it on his own like DD2 did

*Amanda--*Gracious is she adorable!

*AFM-*Weeeeelllll...add me to the list of repeat offenders! I'm joining another September DDC. I'm just over 5w now. We were unsure of #4, more when than if. So we decided to give up our half-assed preventing and just leave it up to God. And we got pg the very cycle we decided that! Ha. I'm due 4 days after DS's 2nd birthday, but knowing me, they'll be 2 weeks apart. AT least.

Oh, and we had T's 15mo well check this week. He is tall and skinny--97%+ for height and only about 60% for weight, just like DD1 was at that age. He seems so much smaller than DD2 was, but they're very close to the same size. He's ahead on all of his milestones, and she was amazed at his gross motor skills. He is such a crazy climbing monkey!!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

woo hoo pinkbunch!


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats Pink Bunch!

Our dd3 sounds like Mae...

She is all over the place, and seems to already know everything. She is talking in sentences often, saying things like, "Look at that! Rainy today!" She loves to look at books, but not to be read to. She turns the pages and reads/sings while she does it. She loves to play with our big dogs, and to chase the kids around. It's imperitive that all stuffed animals/baby dolls be wrapped in blankets. She brings them to us with a "Help you", and throws them on our lap. Then she squeals when we hand back a wrapped baby, and says, "Thanky!" And runs off down the hallway. We have a hammock swing in our basement, and she'll wiggle into it and flip and twist and swing all around. Her favorite is to lay on her back and be twisted up and spin down really fast. Huge giggles, and then, "Din!!!" She's trying really hard to jump (and sometimes can), and is also working on the potty thing. It started because every.single.time. we put her in the bathtub after supper...ugh, you guessed it. After one or two times of us being grossed and saying, "NO! NO POTTY IN THE BATHTUB!!!! AHHHHH!" And pulling out she and dd2 out as fast as we can, she now stands up, and says, "potty?" and we can put her on the toilet instead. She's been bringing me diapers to change her (even when just wet) for a couple of months now. It seems like the more I have, the quicker they learn stuff, and the shorter time they want to be babies.

Oh, and I hate naptime. She takes one easily enough, but no longer two, though she still could use it some days. The real problem is that the other kids need some quiet time in the afternoon, and my pg self does, too. But, dd really needs to be in bed by about 10a, and sleeps to 12 or so. So, just when she is up raring to go, it's time for lunch and the others to go take a break. So, I have to be "on" all day. Right now, dd is in bed, and I plopped the others in front of a movie so I could lay down for a few minutes. Today it's my own fault. Dh was out of town (gets home today), and I buzzed around MDC until way too late, lol.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

oh my amazing baby.

goes from not even having a name for me to not being able to STOP saying "mom... mom... mom" lol but I'm still loving it, I was feeling left out when she had a name for everyone but me.

So far today I've gotten;

in the bathroom with my morning sickness (at 16 weeks, ugh) "Mom?" "what?" "ah you ah-why?" after the third time she asked the exact same thing I realized she was actually saying "are you alright?" then she goes "Mom?" "what?" "you nee wawa?" (I know, at least, wawa is water)

sitting at the computer trying to figure out tax stuff "Mommommommommom" "what?" "where dada?" "he's at work" then she nodded and walked away. She's used to him being on Skype when I'm at my computer since he's been gone for a week, when he comes home next week our little girl is going to be super happy I think!

Then, it was "mommommommom" "what?" "kitty?" "over there. what does kitty say?" "MAO!"

and to think just a couple weeks ago she was barely saying more than a dozen words and most of them were everyone else's names.

I guess this is what happens when you make it a point to talk to children in full sentences like they are full grown even when they are babies. My other two were around too many baby talkers i think and they took a lot longer to get a grip on full sentences.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, PinkBunch! That's wonderful news!

So that makes, what, 3 people in our DDC who are pregnant? Or am I missing some? So exciting!

(We're actually talking about TTC in June or so...my cycles are still all over the place, so who knows how long it will take. Never thought I'd even be *considering* another one given how challenging DD's first 9 months were...







)

I just love, love, love the toddler stage so much. Even tantrums are not so bad, considering the incessant crying, screaming, and not-sleeping we struggled through when she was an infant...

DD's a huge fan of running, jumping, and dancing now. It's really cute to watch her hop down the hallway (even if it means it takes *forever* to get down that hallway some days...)

Love all the updates!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a baby by far...  I mean, I got another on the way so I can't be TOO sad over it, right? But man, I miss her being a tiny baby.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I know! These babies are growing up WAY too fast. *sniff sniff*

Here's my girl being super silly!



And here she is helping me with my hair! She did her hair before she got to mine!



And I'd really like to shamelessly plug my blog. Lila's been helping me workout (seriously.. seeing her do baby squats is the cutest thing in the WORLD!) http://arealwomanssweatjournal.blogspot.com I'm down 130lbs since the day before I gave birth!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amanda_Reyasmom*
> 
> I'm down 130lbs since the day before I gave birth!


Awesome mama! That's amazing!!

I love that some of you still post pictures. I keep meaning to post some myself, I just need to remember to do it.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ozzy's 18 mo check up today.... 34 inches, 29 lbs.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG Lila is 28-29" It's been a while since we've measured and 20.6lbs LOL! She got on the scale yesterday for me. It must be all her working out







She did tricep kick-backs with me this morning!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is mark with smoothie all over his face (including his forehead) hanging out with our new dog toby.

I know he is over 30in and last week was 25lbs 5oz. He's been about the same weight since ten months just slowly stretching out. 



Here he is crying becuase he gave the dog a tortilla he was eating and now its torn up on the floor! It was kind of cute so I snapped a picture. 



And this one shows a little better how big he's getting. Playing with one of his faveorite toys!

No longer a baby! Almost 18 months!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

OMGosh I love crying baby pics lol.. I know it's wrong I can't help it! They're just so pathetic. Her father says "It looks like nobody loves her" if her hair isn't done or if she's undressed ect. I couldn't resist this shot!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Lila dancing like the Huggies Baby






Story time!


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

AmandaReya'smom- OMG, LIla's hair is so long!! And she has so many teeth! Caden is one day older than here and has 1/8 her hair and 12 teeth.







Caden liked your videos!! And BTW, we have that same wet bag but ours won't close easily anymore and kinda seeps moisture.

Kelly- Ozzy sounds like he's geting long and spreading out that weight! Wasn't he a chunker as a baby?

AFM- Wow, it's neat to see all these babies and that this is thread is still here! Caden went for his 18 month checkup last week and got to stand on the normal scales this time. So big! He's 33 inches and 30 pounds.

On of my favorite things about toodderhood: Listening to Caden learn how to verbally communicate. It's such an amazing thing to watch someone learn words all day long, every day. He's constantly surprising me with what he can say and what he knows. I love it!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

DS is 18 months today, that makes me happy and sad. Time goes by so quick!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, love the pic in front of the chalk board!!! Wish I had a chalk board, I'd steal that!  Can't believe how big they are all getting!

Anyone doing EC/Potty training? We are having some issues as M is realizing his independence. And will gladly poop on the floor, but not so gladly in a diaper or the potty! 0.0


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

DS asks to sit on the toilet, but he hasn't actually gone in it yet. I figure if I let him sit on it regularly, one of these times he will go and I can praise him. It's pretty funny, cause he will sit there and tear off the TP, put it in the toilet, close the lid when he gets off and flush it. So he know all the "other" steps.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

For a while M was really into the whole routine too.. now if he does poop/pee he just yells "YAY!" then runs away and I have to chase him down just to wipe his butt!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Whats funny, is he gets up then looks in the potty and either says "nooooo" if he didn't or "Yay!" if he did. He's funny.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk8boarder15*
> 
> For a while M was really into the whole routine too.. now if he does poop/pee he just yells "YAY!" then runs away and I have to chase him down just to wipe his butt!


 LOL - they do the funniest things.

The worst is when you shouldn't laugh at what they are doing, cause it's not something they should be doing, but you just can't help yourself. Last night DS was blowing raspberries during dinner. He didn't actually have food in his mouth, but I don't want him to do it with food or at the table. So as I am telling him "no-no, don't do that at the table", I have a small smile on my face (I couldn't help it, I really wanted to LOL), he saw right through me and started to laugh and do it again. *sigh*


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just cruising through tonight and stumbled on this thread. I was pulled back out of lurkdom by Amanda's blog. Amanda...you are amazing. I am so impressed, and my pregnant self just wants to bawl over your committment to your health and your girls, and for your accomplishments so far. Hang in there...you're a total inspiration!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sarah-- yep. He was MASSIVE MASSIVE chubby baby. He still has some awesome cheeks, but his body has slimmed down so much since he started walking. He is still fairly broad and tall. Don't think he will ever be a "little" guy.

I still haven't fully potty trained my almost- 3 yo. LMAO. I'm not in a rush. His older sis *does* pee on the potty a lot of the time, so he's definitely starting to get the idea of people doing that, but I don't expect it to happen for another year at least.

I love this age so much. It feels like Ozzy has 4-5 new words every day. He "talks" less than his sister did, but he has a wider vocabulary at this age. It makes me grin every time I hear a new word from him. This afternoon it was "flower" and "bubble."

Need to remember to post a pic of him. He's still pretty ginger. I think he's the cutest thing on the planet (a bit biased, of course).


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

I love ginger babies! Does Ozzy have any skin issues to go along with his fair complexion? We are always battling the eczema here. :/


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Just1more- Thank you! That's so nice  I can't even begin to describe how awful I felt while I was pregnant with Lila.. I had gestational diabetes and I was so big it hurt to move. I'm really trying to keep myself accountable. Dec and January were not good months for me and the workouts were few and far between.

In case anyone is interested and missed it up the thread I'm down 130ish lbs since Lila's birth. I'm blogging my progress at http://arealwomanssweatjournal.blogspot.com/


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

We just had our 18 month appt, DS is 29 lbs and 33".


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Lila 20.6lbs (naked on our scale) 21lb 9oz on theirs dressed. And 31" She gained 1lb and 3" in the past 3 months.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I miss her being a baby :'(

She's big enough now she can tell me what she needs... if she's hungry, thirsty, needs a change, wants to play, whatever... *sigh* I miss just snuggling her.

Ro better not grow up fast, being my last. Mae grew up WAY too fast.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

OMGosh I was snuggling Lila last night and I told her how big she was getting and how soon she won't need her mama for anything! :-( She pointed at my booby. She will still need me for na-nas lol


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a little OT, but I had to come share. Today I hit 100lbs lost from my pre-pregnancy weight. That's 150 from the day before I had Lila. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

Wow, 100 pounds! That is extremely impressive! Congratulations!! I hope you are stopping there because in your pics you don't look like you could take any more off ! LOL!

How is everyone doing?? Anyone else preggers?? We are considering going for #3 but have some uncertainty with DH's job, so are holding off for now.


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

We're expecting #2 in late September!  Silas seems to sort of get it...he's obsessed with babies, anyway.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Amanda- 150 pounds!! That is awesome!!

We're expecting #2 in November! Caden could care less but hopefully when I start showing and he can feel the baby kick it will make more sense. I tell you, it's kinda hard to keep up with a 19 mo while exhausted and pukey.







And boy is Caden active! Fortunately he still takes a 3 hour nap every afternoon so I can also collapse in bed for a couple hours!

How are the rest of you September 2010 mamas and babies doing? What's the newest thing your toddler is up to?


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porcelina*
> 
> Wow, 100 pounds! That is extremely impressive! Congratulations!! I hope you are stopping there because in your pics you don't look like you could take any more off ! LOL!
> 
> How is everyone doing?? Anyone else preggers?? We are considering going for #3 but have some uncertainty with DH's job, so are holding off for now.


Oh my I still need to lose 70lbs before I'm not "overweight" It's a journey that's for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sere234*
> 
> Amanda- 150 pounds!! That is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

sere234 and Nilatti, Congratulations!! How exciting!!

Sere234, gosh, I feel for you! I imagine the running after the toddler will not get easier as you get larger! One of my good friends had about that spacing, and she struggled! Good luck!

My sweet DS is talking up a STORM!! He was kindof slow to start gross motor (walked at 15 months), so I kindof wondered if he was a bit behind in general, but now his verbal ability is amazing! He recognizes and says 9 numbers and about 15 letters. He picks them out of signs at the store, license plates on cars, on boxes of things, and places you don't even realize there are signs! It is so cute. (we do the sound of the letter, like in Montessori style) His vocabulary is way ahead of what his brother's was at this age (who was pretty much just beginning to talk about now) - -he must have 80 words or so -- and he is constantly repeating things. He also hums a couple of songs. Love it!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Things are mostly going great here. Mark learns so much everyday its pretty impressive. His vocab is slowly building. He is interested in letters but can't say many names or sounds for them yet. The craziest thing is how independent he is. He will go outside in the big backyard and play all by himself. He's not great at climbing and stuff yet, but will take his bucket and collect rocks or sticks or whatever. Very cute.

Great job at the weight loss Amanda!!! We are not thinking about more kids till we move. We are hoping to move to Portland soon.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

We're hanging in there. Ozzy has about a normal vocab at this point, lots of words but not stringing them together much yet. His conversations with his big sister (who will be 3 yo in 2 days, I can't believe it) consist of her ordering him to do something, and him replying "No. *head-shake* Uh-uh. No." He probably knows more food words than anything. He is going to eat me out of house and home, it's so crazy having such a big eater after his sister who I cannot get to eat to save my life. He's all about telling me what he wants for a snack.

We're weaned! It was a journey but it's been 4 days now with nothing, so I think we can call it official. Bittersweet, but a good thing, I've been nursing and/or pregnant for nearly 4 years now and I was so ready to be done.

Crazy active little boy. Climbs on everything, wants to run around outside every minute of the day. He is much more rough-and-tumble than my daughter but will still do sweet things like make two rubber ducks "kiss" by putting their mouths together and making the kissy sound. He and his sister are downright hilarious, my struggle right now is to keep them from being too rough when they play, they will straight up wrestle and climb all over each other, while laughing hysterically. I am loving having two toddlers, the baby stage is great in its own way but this is so much more fun.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got a TALKER here. Maybe 300 words (I stopped counting a few months ago at 100. It's crazy.) Most of the letters, numbers up to 10, names of all the neighborhood dogs, characters from Sesame Street, etc. So many words. It blows my mind. And the memory. She's still telling me, three weeks later, about when we visited her friend, V, and blew bubbles. All the time I get, "blow bubbles, V's house!". and those kinds of things. My favorite, though, is her recent misunderstanding:

When I'm putting her shirt on, I always tell her, "Over the head. Left arm sleeve. Right arm sleeve."

She was dressing (well, trying and failing to dress) a doll and said, "Over head. Laugh arm sleeve. Ha ha ha. Funny! Funny! Laugh arm sleeve!"

This girl is 19.5 months! Then again, she's only just beginning to climb, isn't very steady when running (but is trying!) and still doesn't handle a fork well. I think it's a trade-off, that they jump forward in one area and neglect others, then catch up eventually.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was just learning in one of my classes (Human Develp and Learning) how the usage of language aids in memory-- long-term memory of events tends to increase once a toddler has the language to express the memory, like it is easier to store and retrieve that way.

She sounds like my daughter-- especially the interest in letters. Be prepared to have an early reader, Em's love of language started about that age when she was pointing out letters all over the place, and now she can read and write tons of words at not quite 3 years old (which thrills me because I was always a big reader, too).

I think it definitely is a trade-off most of the time between motor skills and verbal skills, it's still so weird to me how different my two have been inversely in those areas.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> I've got a TALKER here. Maybe 300 words (I stopped counting a few months ago at 100. It's crazy.) Most of the letters, numbers up to 10, names of all the neighborhood dogs, characters from Sesame Street, etc. So many words. It blows my mind. And the memory. She's still telling me, three weeks later, about when we visited her friend, V, and blew bubbles. All the time I get, "blow bubbles, V's house!". and those kinds of things. My favorite, though, is her recent misunderstanding:
> 
> ...


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a nice long response written up about each of your wonderful babies and then Mothering froze on me. Sigh. Anyway, your babies all sounds so amazing! I really love toddlers, they are so interesting and inspiring. And it's so nice that Caden can TELL me what he wants most of the time now instead of the baby way of screaming and crying and you are standing there wondering.

C loves his friend's and family member's names. When he's nursing to sleep (although my milk is gone, he STILL nurses), he'll pop off and rattle of a string of names with a smile. He likes to sing them all Happy Birthday, adding a different name in every time. The boy is obsessed with birthdays!! BTW, Porcelina, I love that your little boy hums to himself. Isn't it sweet to have a musical kid? Caden sings Happy Birthday and Twinkle Twinkle all day long. I love it!

Ozzy and Caden would have fun together! Caden is a super active boy and constantly climbing, exploring, and getting into anything he possibly can. I still have not met a toddler as active as he is but perhaps Ozzy could match him!

Jenifer- Caitlin sounds like my niece who is 20 months. She is a talker also, it's amazing to hear what comes out of her mouth!

Also- C is really interested in body parts, especially his "neeples", "ebow", "eyebows", and of course his penis. Anyone else have a kid that love to touch himself??? We're already trying to teach C that he can do that in the bathtub or his room but dang, he'll strip his diaper off any chance he gets and have fun. Didn't think I'd ever to say to my 1.5 yo "You can play with your penis in your room, not in front of everyone." My family was visiting and got a big kick out of that....

Anyone want to guess what their kiddo will become one day? What are your child's strongest traits right now? Caden is very musical, active, and loves water. Not sure if those will hold true over the years but that's what he's loved for a long time now. Can't wait to see this boy growing up!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> We're hanging in there. Ozzy has about a normal vocab at this point, lots of words but not stringing them together much yet. His conversations with his big sister (who will be 3 yo in 2 days, I can't believe it) consist of her ordering him to do something, and him replying "No. *head-shake* Uh-uh. No." He probably knows more food words than anything. He is going to eat me out of house and home, it's so crazy having such a big eater after his sister who I cannot get to eat to save my life. He's all about telling me what he wants for a snack.
> 
> ...


THIS IS MARK! Lol everything here! He has exact conversations like this with my just turned 3 y/o nephew. V - "Mark, go get that car" M- "No...*head shake*" V- "Lets RUN!" M- "YEAH!"

And the eating! He now knows how to get food out of the pantry AND the fridge, we had to rearrange both to put the healthy food on the bottom. He will go get apples and eat them or bananas and come yelling "Me-na me-na!" (his word for banana) to get me to peal it. He is eating or playing (or both) ALL DAY LONG. Luckily this seems to have translated into better sleep. He's been STTN for the past week! Plus a 2 hour nap!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love hearing about all these great babies and how differant they all are!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sere234*
> 
> Anyone want to guess what their kiddo will become one day? What are your child's strongest traits right now? Caden is very musical, active, and loves water. Not sure if those will hold true over the years but that's what he's loved for a long time now. Can't wait to see this boy growing up!


I always say, Mark will be an artist. Not sure doing what. But he LOVE's music and drawing. And swimming! That's the one physical thing he really excels at, we started him in swim class at 10 months and its totally paid off. I never worry about him around water becuase HE CAN SWIM! Mark sings constantly too.  I love it!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sere234*
> 
> I had a nice long response written up about each of your wonderful babies and then Mothering froze on me. Sigh. Anyway, your babies all sounds so amazing! I really love toddlers, they are so interesting and inspiring. And it's so nice that Caden can TELL me what he wants most of the time now instead of the baby way of screaming and crying and you are standing there wondering.
> 
> ...


Ozzy loves his penis. He doesn't take off his diaper to get at it, yet, but any time he is without a diaper, yes, he is absolutely fascinated and won't take his hands off of it. Think it's a normal thing. Hell, most guys never grow out of that.

LMAO at the neeples... Ozzy isn't saying nipples yet, but Emma has been all about them for a while now. She likes to announce "Ozzy has little nipples, and Emma has little nipples, and Daddy has little nipples, and Mommy has BIIIIG NIPPLES." *facepalm* Yeah, thanks. It's because of you and your brother.

No idea what Ozzy will do one day... so many possibilities.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*
> 
> LMAO at the neeples... Ozzy isn't saying nipples yet, but Emma has been all about them for a while now. She likes to announce "Ozzy has little nipples, and Emma has little nipples, and Daddy has little nipples, and Mommy has BIIIIG NIPPLES." *facepalm* Yeah, thanks. It's because of you and your brother.


BWAHAHAHA!!!







That's hilarious!!!

We've been reading Caden potty training books in preparation for starting it sometime soon. Sooooo, now he's pretty happy to point to his bottom and say "anus!! poop poop!"







His big bouncy ball had a "bell button" as the air hole thingie a while ago but NOW? It has an anus.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Caitlin loves body parts, but hasn't learned the word nipples yet. She's obsessed with "belbows" lately. She does like to tell random people, "Mama wear heart undies." or "Mama toot potty." Yeah, thanks kid.


----------



## brneyedmama (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've always perused this thread, but never introduced myself. DD was born September 25th 2010 and sounds so much like all of your little ones!!! But at the same time, how amazing that they have their individual characteristics as well, crazy! Violet is a climber, simple as that. She began climbing almost before walking (which was late at 14 months) and now spends her days reaching new heights, literally. Yesterday I came around the corner and she had managed to shimmy her way to the top of the piano, and the day before that she was found on top of the kitchen table in a pile of salt, making train tracks  Although she's been doing this for months, I wouldn't exactly say she's 100% steady, and has a bad habit of just walking off things -anyone else's kids do this? I almost wonder if I should have her eyes checked.

I'm 34 wks PG with number 2, so she certainly keeps me busy. She's also a talker, not putting several words together yet, and still plenty of babbling, but she'll go on and on as if you MUST know what she's talking about. I've been trying to wean her off the picking up now that the baby will be here soon, but she's struggling a bit with that, any of yours also really liked to be picked up?

Well, nice to hear about everyone's little ones!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Great to see everyone's updates. Amazing how quickly they are growing up!

DS loves balls, he loves to play catch and kick the ball. He can run and kick at the same time. His throwing arm is quite impressive. I think he plays sports when he gets older. He gets excited when he sees dogs and trucks. There is construction going on near our house, so trucks go by alot during the week, he loves to watch out the front window. He's a big CARS fan, it's funny he got interested from the book - not the movie.

He is smart and always knows what he wants, however he only knows a dozen words. We started the E.I. program with him. We are not overly concerned, as I have two friends with boys a year older than him, and their language skills are the same as his. I think part of his lack of speaking is due to "us" Mom, Grandma, older brother and sister tend to give him what he wants.

The last month his molars have been coming in, not fun. I can't wait for it to be over with. I hate seeing him in pain.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally checking back in after a long time away--great to see so many wonderful updates about all of your little ones!

Congratulations to Sere and nilatti on your pregnancies and to Amanda on your amazing weight loss!

I don't have news nearly that exciting, but it's still exciting to me--we bought a house! We've been living here for a little over a month now. The best part is that the backyard came with a swing set/play structure, so Ellie loves to go outside and swing or slide. It's awesome.

Ellie turned 20 months old yesterday! Hard to believe we're rounding the corner on 2. I've come to realize over the past 8 months or so that I'm not a baby person--I love toddlerhood, even when I want to bang my head against the wall for explaining why, for the zillionth time, we do (or don't do) X or Y or Z. We're definitely planning on trying to have another one starting in August or so, but while I'm looking forward to being pregnant again, I'm definitely not looking forward to babydom...

However, I do *love* the language acquisition part of this age! I swear Ellie seems to learn a new word a minute, some days. I have no idea how many words she has now--we're into 3 and 4 word sentence territory, which surprises and amuses me. For example, a step on our deck broke a few weeks ago, and whenever Ellie looks at the deck, she'll say "Daddy fix the deck." She also likes to tell me that "I don't want it" or "I don't like it"--that seems to be a pretty common phrase these days, especially with food. She loves to sing and dance; truncated versions of Happy Birthday and Twinkle Twinkle are her favorites. The best part is that after she's done singing she'll often clap her hands for herself and cheer "Bravo!"

She's started to recite numbers 1-10, but has apparently had a falling out with 5 & 6, as she'll skip from 4 to 7. I don't know what 5 & 6 did to offend her...

She also loves to run, jump, and throw balls, although she'll say "catch" right before she throws one, which always cracks me up. Oh, and she just learned yesterday how to blow bubbles with a bubble wand. So messy, but so fun!

We weaned about 1.5 months ago--I had upcoming travel for work, and since she was only down to nursing before bedtime, I didn't want the stress of my absence to be compounded by the stress of no boob. Fortunately, it went really, really, smoothly. No crying at all, actually, which was nice (but also kind of insulting!







)

On the challenges front: anyone else having trouble with getting their little ones to eat a variety of foods? Ellie will eat a variety of foods at daycare, but seems to only want certain ones at home. I keep offering different foods, but hummus and yogurt seem to be her standbys. Suggestions?

Oh, and as for what she'll be when she grows up? A dictator of a small principality.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just jumping in to join the ranks of 9/10 toddlers having new babies! I'm about 8 weeks pregnant right now. Caitlin will be about 2.5 when the new baby is born. Should be fun!

We need to start working on dressing skills here - she always insists on doing it herself (socks, pants, shirts, shoes, etc) but can't begin to actually do any of it beyond sort of getting her toes into her socks. It's a big struggle for me to find ways to encourage her to let me help without making it a huge battle or epic meltdown, but we don't always have a half hour for her to sit and struggle with one sock before finally deciding I can help - but only with that one.

One of her new-ish favorite forms of entertainment is to say, "Mama sing _____" and give me a word or phrase. Might be a color, or a friend's name, or gibberish. "Mama sing bo-bee-bi!" and I'm supposed to sing that word or phrase over and over again to the tune of Twinkle Twinkle.  She enjoys this ALL. DAY. LONG. I enjoy it for a bit, then I enjoy it more when there's someone else around to rope into singing!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Having our #4 any day now. Ro (still a surprise!) due July 11th but I'm really hoping for the 4th.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenifera2*
> 
> Just jumping in to join the ranks of 9/10 toddlers having new babies! I'm about 8 weeks pregnant right now. Caitlin will be about 2.5 when the new baby is born. Should be fun!


Congratulations! That's such wonderful news!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks! We're thrilled. 

So, does anyone else have a toddler who takes FOREVER to eat meals? She eats plenty (but not too much), and she eats just about anything, so I don't have any complaints there, but she'll take a bite, then get lost in singing songs, trying to get the cat's attention, looking at photos on the wall, flopping back in the chair, telling me a story about something that happened, etc. She never spends less than an hour eating a meal, and it's often more like 90 minutes. If I leave the room while she's eating she tends to throw lots of food on the floor and try to feed the cat, so I feel stuck, and that's a lot of time to give up! And I don't really want to "check out" during meal time and read a book or check emails on my phone, etc. while she's eating. I will do dishes and clean up the kitchen a bit, but that just doesn't take very long.

Has anyone come up with a solution to make meals go a little quicker? I know it's healthy to eat slowly enough that your brain can register fullness, but this is taking that to an extreme.  And perhaps she'll just outgrow it, but if there's something I can do to nudge things along, I'm game!


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ha, my Sept '10 son also takes forever to eat- it's not uncommon for him to start breakfast around 7:15 am and be done by 8:30 am- so I totally know what you're going through. I have no idea how to hurry it, I wait until he tells me he's done but yeah, I feel you!!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratz to all you expecting mama's! Very exciting.

Love keeping up with everyone through your posts.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Had my 2012 baby 3 weeks ago... little girl, Roxanne Marjorie.

Maeryn loves her to bits. (excuse the messy hair, she was at a hotel with my mother the night before and hadn't had her hair done up yet)


----------



## tribord (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations! They are both beautiful!


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

SO cute!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

CONGRATS!

M has finally slowed down on the amount he eats, and his meals actually go quite quickly (as opposed to a few months ago) he tends to snack here and there and scarf down 2-3 big meals a day. I mean eating 2 eggs before I finish one then yelling "Mama, more egg!!" lol!


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats, Mae!


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, Maeryn! What a great pic!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> Had my 2012 baby 3 weeks ago... little girl, Roxanne Marjorie.
> 
> Maeryn loves her to bits. (excuse the messy hair, she was at a hotel with my mother the night before and hadn't had her hair done up yet)


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a two year old! How on earth did that happen?









Hope everyone else is doing well! E. just started a new Montessori daycare and loves it! She is super verbal, super active, so much fun, and so incredibly stubborn! I think between the start of the "trying 2s" and the personality she inherited from me we are in for a long, long year!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wanted to pop over and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!! TWO YEARS! 10 more days till the big T W O here!


----------



## craftymcgluestick (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Friends!

I can't believe I missed this whole thread. Two years has gone by in a hurry. Now I'm expecting Baby #2 in August and was nostalgic for all my September 2010 peops. So great to read about all your sweet babes and hear how y'all have been doing. Lots of love to you all! <3

P.S. Here's my sweet Andrew at almost 27 months.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

Hey, Crafty!! I may be joining you in the August DDC, crossing my fingers. Congrats to you!!


----------



## craftymcgluestick (Dec 31, 2009)

for you Porcelina! It'd be such fun to be in another DDC together!


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats Crafty and Porcelina!









Wishing you guys sticky beans and smooth pregnancies!

Hard to believe our little ones are full blown 2 year olds at this point. E has gone from being a holy terror of an infant to just the sweetest, funniest, most talkative 2 year old imaginable. So glad I didn't let that pack of wolves take her...


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Ladies-

Congrats to those just finding out they are pregnant!

I wanted to post this photo of my girls on Thanksgiving. I am so in love with them! Also a photo of me and Hannah

Due with little boy in early Feb. Feeling big and anxious about meeting little man.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there-

Little Liam Charles was born on Saturday morning 2/9 at home. He is healthy and we are loving him. Girls are in love and getting used to having another little one in the house.


----------



## craftymcgluestick (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chloe'sMama*
> 
> Hi there-
> Little Liam Charles was born on Saturday morning 2/9 at home. He is healthy and we are loving him. Girls are in love and getting used to having another little one in the house.


Congrats Chloe'sMama! Welcome to the world sweet Liam Charles!


----------



## tribord (Mar 18, 2009)

He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Chloe'sMama! What a beautiful little guy!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! He is almost 6 months old now... wow.

How is everyone else doing? DD2 is fully into the defiant toddler stage.... redirection does not work at all. Anyone having similar issues? She has had a little bit of a hard time with the transition to big sister.... Trying to support her and also keep the house sane and safe.

Would love to hear from others... anyone else with younger babies now?


----------



## craftymcgluestick (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chloe'sMama*
> 
> Would love to hear from others... anyone else with younger babies now?


Yes, our daughter Caroline Elizabeth was born on July 27. So I'm in newborn land just now.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Just happened to stop by MDC tonight and saw this thread--Congrats, Crafty! She's adorable, and I love the name. Welcome little Caroline!


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chloe'sMama*
> 
> Would love to hear from others... anyone else with younger babies now?


Aww, I'm happy to have found this thread! Nice to check in with all these nearly-3-year-olds. Gosh.







Congrats to all of you with new babies. I had #4 last July (a girl!), and am newly expecting #5.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Today's E's birthday! Can't believe I have a 3 year old. When did that happen?


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, lots of little brothers and sisters joining our September 2010 kiddos! We had Everett last November and Caden just turned 3 about 1.5 weeks ago. It's a heck of a lot easier having a 3 yo and a 9 mo than it was having a 2 yo and a newborn









How are all the 3 yo's doing? Caden is starting preschool this week and his favorites in life right now are his sandbox, making "inventions" with rope and anything he can tie stuff to, playing in water, and playing with play dough.

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------

